
Homeland Security subpoenas Twitter for data breach finder's account - AdmiralAsshat
https://www.zdnet.com/article/homeland-security-subpoenas-twitter-for-data-breach-finders-account/
======
forapurpose
What is the remit of the U.S.'s Dept of Homeland Security? How does it relate
to the Department of Justice and its agencies, FBI and ATF (and others?)? What
is the oversight and limit on DHS's power?

Remember that DHS is much more than immigration. It contains FEMA, the Secret
Service, TSA, the Coast Guard, and more. If I understand correctly, DHS's
focus was supposed to be terrorism and, apparently, border security. However,
as I've posted before, it seems to claim a broader jurisdiction:[0]

 _As the investigative arm of the Department of Homeland Security, ICE is
responsible for the enforcement of laws that promote the legitimate movement
of people, goods and currency in domestic and foreign transactions._

That quote is related to DHS taking down a website involved in prostitution.
In the OP, DHS is involved in data breaches. Neither of those actions seem
related to terrorism or border security.

The quoted definition is very broad; it includes almost everything that every
business or individual does. It's the nature of bureaucracies to try to expand
their power, but I wonder how this overlaps or competes with the Department of
Justice, if DHS has the same legal oversight as DOJ, and if it's political -
DHS seems more willing to carry out the President's policy than DOJ, which has
an obligation to remain independent.

[0] [https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/27/nyregion/raid-of-
rentboy-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/27/nyregion/raid-of-rentboy-an-
escort-website-angers-gay-activists.html)

